# Mossy Performance All Nissan car show



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

Mossy Performance All Nissan car show 
In Oceanside, CA. On October 5th. http://mossyperformance.com/carshow.htm 

lets get everyone together!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im there !


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah im there too. Even though im not entering in my car, im still there. It's on a Sunday?


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

Count me in Greg, and I'll be there with both cars!


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Yeah buddy! I grew up In O'side. I'm in sacramento now. I might just have to find a way to make the trip.. Hmmm...


----------



## GundamONE (Aug 15, 2002)

cool...i'm there with sentraracer97...


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Ha ha ... living just around the corner, I think I can make it.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Please don't forgert to pre-register.
http://mossyperformance.com/carshowreg.htm 





maximadave said:


> *Mossy Performance All Nissan car show
> In Oceanside, CA. On October 5th. http://mossyperformance.com/carshow.htm
> 
> lets get everyone together! *


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

*Linking other boards..*

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55755
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3841
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32905
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=143227
http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...=317112&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1
http://club240.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1196 
http://forums.max-world.org/index.php?act=ST&f=8&t=500&s=
http://www.my350z.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4900 


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/current/mossyshow/


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

forgot one.....


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/current/mossyshow/

Not a forum page though....


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *forgot one.....
> 
> 
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/current/mossyshow/
> ...


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

im in


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

I'll be there too.

I live about 5 minutes away.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

i preregistered as well. hope to see old faces from 8-2 and new ones.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

Us Norcal Altimas are hooking up and driving down together. Staying in a hotel, then linking up with the other altimas in Irvine to roll in deep.  

I'll see you all there!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

*Norcal Altimas....*



GlowstickBoy said:


> *Us Norcal Altimas are hooking up and driving down together. Staying in a hotel, then linking up with the other altimas in Irvine to roll in deep.
> 
> I'll see you all there! *


When are you guys leaving from the Bay? Depending on what time you leave maybe I can meet up with you. Let me know.

Q in Sac


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *Us Norcal Altimas are hooking up and driving down together. Staying in a hotel, then linking up with the other altimas in Irvine to roll in deep.  *


 Where in Irvine? You guys would be right in my backyard. I'm sure a few of the Sentra guys wouldn't mind rolling out with the Altima guys (if you'll have us ) let me know!

-Sam


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> * Where in Irvine? You guys would be right in my backyard. I'm sure a few of the Sentra guys wouldn't mind rolling out with the Altima guys (if you'll have us ) let me know!
> 
> -Sam *


Get a group together and post here: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=56862


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

This meet/show will be TIGHT! HOpe to see you other NORCAL guys from the last nissan meet there. And yea Q, just go to the link Ry put up and let everyone know!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

damnit, im so disappointed cause i have to go to a wedding rehersal on that day  i was registered too. hopefully one of you guys will take lots of pics and post em here.


----------

